# You did a bad job!!!



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I sent back my Walther PPK to S&W near the end of February. I was told by S&W it would be 8 to 12 weeks. They received it on Feb. 20th and I still haven't received it. I received one letter in the beginning of July and it stated that I would receive the gun back in 2-3 weeks. It's now August, where is my Walther? I thank S&W for correcting this dangerous problem and that it is at no cost to me. I should have been called or informed of the delay at the end of the 12th week, I shouldn't have to follow up every month, and their people should be a little more understanding towards their customer. I never had this problem with SIG or H&K. This will be my last S&W purchase! Great job, Smith & Wesson:roll:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

loads of info on the ppk & ppk/s recall at the Walther Forum if you're interested. I just got mine back recently with no issues.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A rare misfire by S&W. They (The CS dept.) usually get things done fast and well. I guess it had ti happen sooner or later.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, this is surprising to hear. 

I know myself, and several others on this forum have sent and received back their PPK/s well within the 12 week time frame. Mine personally came back in 11 weeks.

Have you tried calling them and asking the whereabouts of your gun?


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Wow, this is surprising to hear.
> 
> I know myself, and several others on this forum have sent and received back their PPK/s well within the 12 week time frame. Mine personally came back in 11 weeks.
> 
> Have you tried calling them and asking the whereabouts of your gun?


Yes, every 2 weeks after the 12 week period. The first BS was that it was received in April, yet the UPS tracking had a signature on Feb. 20th. Then, it was an address request that I never received. Next, it was a delay of parts. Finally, I was told it was lost in the shuffle from March. I wish that they would have told me that in the first place. Maybe, they lost it and I'm getting a brand new PPK.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They *lost it?* That is totally unacceptable. Wow, I have not heard any problems getting them back to people and not they lost yours....Stuff like that really shakes ones faith in a company. I would have thought with S&W's fingers in it that the legendary S&W CS reputation would have applied a little more. Sounds to me liek they lost it a while back and have been buying time till they just had to raise the white flag.

They should offer some cool stuff to come back with it..mags....something. That's just wild. I can understand the anger.::smt011


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I hope S&W works to make it right.


----------

